
PyPy2 v5.4 released – incremental improvements and enhancements - mattip
https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/08/pypy2-v54-released-incremental.html
======
wyldfire
> enabling us to pass over 99% of the upstream numpy test suite.

Flipping awesome! I wonder how much of the high level stuff like scipy/sklearn
work now?

~~~
mattip
Probably the next release will have a better chance, but feel free to give it
a shot and let us know how it goes for you. Just use the latest HEAD version
of NumPy since there are some specific patches for PyPy.

